# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Eyebrow restoration

## Rachel197

Almost two months ago I had both eyebrows restored. Just like a normal Bosley hair restoration I had about 100 and 150 hair placed, respectively. I need help with the fact that my eyebrows are still noticeably red and my doctor just keeps saying everyone heals differently. It's been two months!! I went to the dermatologist who prescribed me desonide ointment 0.05%. That was about two weeks ago. Still red. I feel like my doctor is avoiding me and just hoping that it goes away. This wasn't at all what I expected. I would have never done this procedure would I have known I would look like this two months later. Please advise!

----------


## J_B_Davis

> Almost two months ago I had both eyebrows restored. Just like a normal Bosley hair restoration I had about 100 and 150 hair placed, respectively. I need help with the fact that my eyebrows are still noticeably red and my doctor just keeps saying everyone heals differently. It's been two months!! I went to the dermatologist who prescribed me desonide ointment 0.05%. That was about two weeks ago. Still red. I feel like my doctor is avoiding me and just hoping that it goes away. This wasn't at all what I expected. I would have never done this procedure would I have known I would look like this two months later. Please advise!


 Eyebrow hair transplants are really a specialized procedure. I dont think there a many doctors who specialize in it, so its is very different than a scalp hair transplant. Because that area is pretty delicate, I think they have to use really small instruments to make the incisions to minimize trauma and potential scaring. Has your doctor been doing eyebrows for a long time and have you consulted with perhaps a more experienced surgeon? You should go to an IAHRS surgeon who specializes in eyebrows. I only think there are a few.  

Sometimes redness can last for months, so I would not be overly concerned at this point. Things might work out just fine once the hair begins to grow and the redness subsides.

Heres a video of an IAHRS doctor who specializes in this.
https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...nt-Testimonial

Hope this helps you out.

----------


## Marc Dauer, MD

Rachel,
It is not unusual for there to be some persistent redness in the transplanted region after an eyebrow transplant. In light skinned individuals this redness may persist longer. Usually it resolves within 12-16 weeks. My bigger concern is the number of grafts placed in each eyebrow. 100-150 grafts per eyebrow would be for a very minimal amount of eyebrow hair loss. My typical eyebrow transplant patients receive on average between 400-500 grafts per eyebrow. I hope this information helps you.

----------


## angelina22

Yes it is a good idea and it would be looking very good and cool too.

----------


## Aphrodite

Eyebrows are made up of courser and finer hairs. Achieving a natural look is key. Dr. Cole often utilizes a combination of CIT (Cole Isolation Technique) and BHT (Body Hair Transplant) to achieve a natural feathering of the eyebrows. Results can vary from person to person and results may take time to see. Because the hairs grow at various rates, some patients begin to see growth in less than a year. 

_Aphrodite also posts as rapunzel and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant - 1070 Powers Place Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011.
* The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice. 
_

----------


## Sammygirl

Hope your transplant works out for you.

----------


## Ronnie32

do they have to specialize in eyebrows?

----------

